# Free Rabbit in Wisconsin



## Kimberly09 (Sep 21, 2013)

I have a habit of looking on craigslist for, well, everything I don't need. But I saw this ad and i'd thought I would re-post it on here in case there is anyone in the Wisconsin area looking for a bun.

Please note this is NOT my rabbit, I just came across the ad and it broke my heart since she is being given away for free and you never know what kind of person might pick her up because of that fact. I'm just hoping she can find a good home.

http://wausau.craigslist.org/zip/4082463887.html


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 22, 2013)

ray:


----------

